# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Du Lịch Sài Gòn (Ho Chi Minh City Tour) 1 Ngày

## nguyetnt

*Thời gian: 1 Ngày
Giá tour: 395.000đ
Giá KM: 375.000đ
Phương tiện: Ôtô
Khởi hành: Hàng ngày*

_Giới thiệu tour: Với tour du lịch Sài Gòn 1 ngày, Quý khách khởi hành từ văn phòng Sinh đến tham quan tại chùa Giác Lâm, một ngôi chùa cổ nhất thành phố toạ lạc trên đường Lạc Long Quân thuộc quận 11. Kế tiếp, quý khách sẽ lần lượt tới những khu vực Chợ Lớn_ Chợ Bình Tây_ trung tâm trao đổi mua bán của cộng đồng người Việt và người Hoa tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Nơi đây còn bảo tồn nguyên vẹn giá trị kiến trúc của người Hoa từ hàng trăm năm trước._

*Tour Tham Quan Tp.Hồ Chí Minh*
Thời gian: 01 NGÀY - Khởi hành HÀNG NGÀY

du lich sai gon 1 ngay du lich sai gon 1 ngay

Với tour du lịch Sài Gòn 1 ngày, Quý khách khởi hành từ văn phòng Sinh đến tham quan tại chùa Giác Lâm, một ngôi chùa cổ nhất thành phố toạ lạc trên đường Lạc Long Quân thuộc quận 11. Kế tiếp, quý khách sẽ lần lượt tới những khu vực Chợ Lớn_ Chợ Bình Tây_ trung tâm trao đổi mua bán của cộng đồng người Việt và người Hoa tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Nơi đây còn bảo tồn nguyên vẹn giá trị kiến trúc của người Hoa từ hàng trăm năm trước.

Chương trình

Sáng : Quý khách khởi hành từ văn phòng Opentour  bắt đầu tour du lịch Sài Gòn 1 ngày. Quý khách đến tham quan tại du lich sai gon 1 ngaychùa Giác Lâm, một ngôi chùa cổ nhất thành phố toạ lạc trên đường Lạc Long Quân thuộc quận 11. Kế tiếp, quý khách sẽ lần lượt tới những khu vực Chợ Lớn - Chợ Bình Tây - trung tâm trao đổi mua bán của cộng đồng người Việt và người Hoa tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Nơi đây còn bảo tồn nguyên vẹn giá trị kiến trúc của người Hoa từ hàng trăm năm trước.
Cũng trong buổi sáng, quý khách sẽ đến thăm đền Thiên Hậu, tham quan dọc sông Sài Gòn để thấy hết toàn cảnh thành phố và dừng lại thăm di tích Cảng Nhà Rồng, nơi cách đây gần 1 thế kỷ, Bác Hồ đã ra đi tìm đườngcứunước.

Chiều : Tiếp tục chuyến tham quan Sài Gòn 1 ngày, quý khách sẽ ghé thăm dinh thống du lich sai gon 1 ngaynhất, nơi trước đây là tổng hành dinh của Mỹ đặt tại miền Nam Việt Nam. Bên cạnh đó, quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng nhà thờ Đức Bà và bưu điện thành phố, cả hai đều là những công trình kiến trúc độc đáo theo lối Gothic cổ. Quý khách còn được đến thăm đền Ngọc Hoàng và Uỷ Ban Nhân Dân Thành Phố nằm ngay trung tâm quận 1.
Cuối cùng, quý khách sẽ tham quan bảo tàng chiến tranh, nơi lưu trữ những tài liệu và hình ảnh quý giá về những cuộc chiến tranh của Việt Nam.
5h00 : Quý khách kết thúc chuyến tham quan du lịch Sài Gòn 1 ngày tại văn phòng OPENTOUR. Chia tay Quý khách và hẹn gặp lại

* Giá tour cho 01 khách: 395.000 vnđ/khách
Gía khuyến mãi: 375.000 vnđ/khách
Liên hệ: Ms Hà – 0942 463 478*
*
Giá tour bao gồm*

    Xe máy lạnh: Xe 30 chỗ hoặc xe 45 chỗ, hướng dẫn viên trong tour, ăn trưa, phí tham quan tất cả cá điểm trong chương trình

*Giá không bao gồm*

    Chi phí cá nhân, tham quan ngoài chương trình
    Thuế VAT.

----------


## lunas2

he, đi trong tp mik đi xe máy thick hơn

----------


## h20love

cái nè trong tp thì tự đi thick hơn í

----------


## dung89

Tui có hướng dẫn kiêm xe ôm miễn phí roài kakaka

----------

